# Red and blue Christmas Eve



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Got a late start this morning leaving the house around 8. After picking up my dad and launching got to our spot around 0930 and picked up our limit of reds fairly quick wiith two blue cats mixed in for good measure. Threw another another couple limits back and left them biting.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Where did you find blues and reds together? Cool!


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Bastrop bayou


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice variety haul


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

pretty cool


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

must have been way up the bayou


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

gotmuddy said:


> must have been way up the bayou


Close to Austin bayou


----------



## TheHawk (Jun 12, 2010)

Bastrop special?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

TheHawk said:


> Bastrop special?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Don't hate bro, you know reds like stink bait too!
Bout to head back out there here in a bit


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Is that what you caught the reds on? Stink bait? That is something I did not know!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Nice stringer. Those reds will eat the plastic the stink bait come in if they're biting.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

No, was just messing around. Caught them all on live shrimp


----------

